# Handballenauflagen – Worauf muss man achten? Mini-Test von 6 Modellen



## BenRo (10. Juli 2015)

*Handballenauflagen – Worauf muss man achten? Mini-Test von 6 Modellen*

Immer wieder wird nach Handballen- bzw. Handgelenkauflagen für Tastaturen gefragt. Da es sich um vergleichsweise günstige Produkte handelt, wird meist empfohlen irgendeine zu kaufen, die halt günstig bzw. verfügbar ist. Es gibt aber durchaus große Unterschiede im Tippgefühl, Material, etc. sodass ich im September 2014 begonnen habe, an einem größeren Test zu Handballenauflagen zu schreiben.

Leider musste ich feststellen, dass ich nicht die Zeit habe meine Messergebnisse fertig zu stellen, meine wilden Notizen zu vervollständigen, meine Fotos zuzuschneiden, meinen Test vernünftig zusammenzuschreiben. Da ich meine Erkenntnisse nicht einfach wegwerfen wollte, hier eine Mini-Zusammenfassung:


*1. Welche Arten von Handballenauflagen gibt es?*

Am sinnvollsten kann man Handballenauflagen mMn nach ihrer Härte und dem Material kategorisieren. Idealerweise probiert man aus, ob man es lieber härter oder weicher mag – Es ist Geschmackssache. Folgende Kategorien habe ich getestet, die Beispiele in Klammern liegen alle hier vor mir.

- harter Kunststoff (z. B. *Cherry Handballenauflage für MX Board 3.0*) oder andere harte Materialien wie Holz
- Schaumstoff mit Lederüberzug (z. B. *Filco Hand Rest*) – Eigentlich wollte ich noch eine Ducky-Auflage testen, aber kam an keine ran
- Schaumstoff („Memory Foam“) mit einer dünnen Lage Stoff darüber (z. B. *Grifiti Fat 17* oder *Durable Handgelenkauflage*)
- „Gel“ mit Stoff oder anderem Überzug (z. B. *Kensington höhenverstellbare Handgelenkauflage mit Gel* oder *3M Gel Handballenauflage mit Kunstlederüberzug*)


*2. Worauf sollte man beim Kauf achten?*



*GESTANK!* Ich hätte nie gedacht, wie wesentlich dieser Faktor ist, aber ALLE von mir getesteten Handballenauflagen aus Gel oder Memory Foam riechen unangenehm. Auch nach mehreren Monaten verschwindet der Geruch nicht. Besonders unangenehm ist das „Abfärben“ des Geruchs der beiden Gelhandballenauflagen – wenn die Hände längere Zeit da draufliegen, beginnen die Handballen selbst, danach zu riechen
*Breite*: Einige Handballenauflagen gibt es auch für schmalere Tastaturen (TKL); Im Idealfall schließt die Auflage nicht exakt bündig mit der Tastatur ab sondern hat jeweils rechts und links noch etwas Luft, finde ich deutlich angenehmer
*Höhe*: Muss zur Tastatur passen
*Oberfläche*: Kunstlederüberzug löst sich leicht mal stellenweise ab, Stoffüberzug kann das natürlich theoretisch auch irgendwann (dann im ganzen Fetzen), ist bei den geringen Preisen allerdings vielleicht nicht so wild; Was mich insb. an Cherry und Filco stört, ist, dass sich das Logo von der restlichen Oberfläche abhebt (bzw. bei Filco eingelassen ist), wodurch das Gefühl nicht an allen Stellen der Auflage gleichmäßig ist
*Feeling*: Wie stark sinken die Handballen in die Auflage ein? Wie fühlt es sich an, von links nach rechts zum Ziffernblock zu rutschen?…
*Rutschfestigkeit*: Ist bei den Memory Foam Modellen am Besten – Wenn man das ausprobiert, dann mit darauf liegenden Handballen

Preis ist natürlich immer ein Faktor, eigentlich aber bei Handballenauflagen nicht sooo wesentlich. Warum? Weil eine gute Auflage nicht nur lange hält, sondern auch von PC zu PC umgezogen werden kann – noch extremer als eine Tastatur bei der sich theoretisch mal der Anschluss (PS/2 -> USB -> ?)  oder die Ansprüche ändern können.


*3. Ein paar Worte zu allen Testkandidaten*

*Cherry Handballenauflage:*
Die Auflage riecht nicht, hat fürs MX Board die ideale Breite und Höhe. Sie ist hart, finde ich persönlich unangenehm, andere mögen genau das. Die Auflage ist matt, das Cherry-Logo jedoch glänzend und erhaben, haptisch wie ich finde unschön. Vorteil ist, dass sie ins Cherry MX Board eingeklinkt werden kann, verrutscht z. B. die Tastatur, rutscht die Handballenauflage mit. Meiner persönlichen Meinung nach würde ich selbst fürs MX Board nicht diese Originalauflage wählen.

*Filco Hand Rest:*
Die Auflage riecht minimal nach Leder, wenn man die Nase direkt dranhält. Es gibt sie in TKL- und Vollbreitenausführung, wobei die Breite erst dann knapp wird, wenn man sehr breite Tastaturen einsetzt, die zB links zusätzliche Tasten (Makrotasten) haben. Sie ist relativ niedrig, besitzt eine kleine Stufe hinter der die Handballen liegen sollten, sehr ergonomisch angenehm. Am Besten wird die Auflage ca. 1,5cm von der Tastatur weg positioniert. Die Oberfläche ist aus echtem Leder (schwarz), das mit weißem Faden vernäht ist. Auf der Unterseite befindet sich dünner Kunststoff. Innen drin ist eine Metallplatte, darüber ein Schaumstoff. Die Auflage hat meiner Meinung nach eine sehr angenehme Härte – nicht so weich wie Memory Foam, aber natürlich auch nicht so hart wie reiner Kunststoff oder Holz o. ä. Das Filco-Logo ist ins Leder eingelassen, wie gesagt ein haptischer Störfaktor. Rutschfestigkeit könnte etwas besser sein – zur Not könnte man mit angeklebten Gummifüßen optimieren.

*Grifiti Fat:
*Die Auflage riecht unangenehm, am schlimmsten von allen im Testfeld – vor allem, wenn man mit der Nase wirklich nahe rangeht. Bei normalem Abstand zwischen Kopf und Tastatur sollte der Geruch nach einer Weile nicht mehr auffallen. Nachdem ich diesen Absatz auf der Auflage getippt habe, riechen nun allerdings meine Handballen unangenehm. Es gibt verschieden breite Varianten (TKL, Vollbreite, etc.), diese sind alle knapp bemessen, selbst bei normal breiten Tastaturen. Angeblich hat sich dies in einer aktuelleren Revision geändert, die mir aber nicht vorliegt. Die Höhe ist, wie der Name sagt „Fat“: wie auf den Produktbildern zu sehen erreicht sie fast die Höhe z. B. einer Filco Tastatur. Damit ist diese Handballenauflage insbesondere für hohe Tastaturen gut geeignet. Vor dem MX Board dagegen wäre sie mir zu hoch. Es gibt die Auflage in vielen verschiedenen Farben. Die Stoffoberfläche fühlt sich angenehm an, das Grifiti-Logo ist minimal erhaben aber mMn nicht ganz so störend wie bei Cherry oder Filco. Die Handballen sinken nur wenig ein. Die Rutschfestigkeit ist sehr gut. Leider wölbt sich die Auflage ein wenig nach oben, das ist optisch mMn etwas unschön, stört aber beim Tippen nicht.

*Durable:
*Ein günstiger Geheimtipp? Die Auflage riecht zwar auch nicht besonders angenehm, jedoch deutlich weniger schlimm als die Grifiti. Der Geruch „färbt auch nicht ab“, sofern man nicht extrem geruchssensibel ist und man die Auflage vor Benutzung ein bisschen lüftet, gehts. Ich habe nur eine Variante von der Auflage entdeckt, blau, 45cm breit. Das blau finde ich nicht besonders schön, optisch ist die Auflage kein Hingucker. Die Auflage ist sehr niedrig, macht sich vor flachen Tastaturen (MX Board) gut, aber auch bei normalhohen Tastaturen gut geeignet. Bei sehr hohen Tastaturen ggf. schwierig. Das Durable-Logo stört mich hier kaum – Trick – Die Auflage einfach um 180° drehen dann ist das Logo an einer Position wo es  gar nicht mehr stört. Die Rutschfestigkeit ist sehr gut. Der Memory Foam ist hier sehr wörtlich zu nehmen. Er merkt sich alles. Im September 2014 hatte ich einen Teller draufgestellt, den Abdruck sieht man immer noch. Das ist vor allem optisch unschön, aber auch das Tippgefühl ändert sich leicht.

*Kensington höhenverstellbare Handgelenkauflage mit Gel:*
Falls man diesekaufen mag und nicht findet: Kensington ist eine Marke von AccoBrands und wird manchmal unter „Acco“ gelistet. Um die Verwirrungkomplett zu machen, steht im Datenblatt übrigens „Rexel“(ebenfalls eine Marke von Acco). Es gibt die Auflage in Blau oderSchwarz.
Auch diese Auflage riecht unangenehm. Hier ist weniger der „direkte“ Geruch das Problem, sondern das „Abfärben“ des Geruchs auf die Handballen, was leider sehr stark auftritt. Die Auflage ist schön breit und hat am Übergang zum Ziffernblock eine Verengung, optisch hübsch. Die Auflage ist extrem hoch – und zwar selbst ohne die Höhenverstellung aus Plastik, die man drunter legen kann um verschiedene Höhen zu erreichen. Ich habe in meinem großen Fundus an Tastaturen keine Tastatur gefunden, wo ich das Plastikhöhenverstellungsdings überhaupt verwenden würde. Wenn man es weglässt ist die Höhe für normalhohe oder höhere Tastaturen geeignet. Die Stoffoberfläche fühlt sich angenehm an. Das Logo ist seitlich positioniert und stört nicht. Die Handballen sinken relativ tief ins Gel ein – für mich persönlich ist es unangenehm auf dieser Auflage zu tippen. Die Rutschfestigkeit ist ohne Plastikhöhenverstellung sehr gut.

*3M Gel-Handballenauflage:*
Geruch wie bei der Kensington, etwas unangenehm und „färbt ab“. Die Auflage ist schön breit, (48,2 cm), fast so breit wie die Kensington. Die Höhe ist sehr angenehm und entspricht etwa der Grifiti. Da die Handballen etwas stärker einsinken als dort, ist sie auch für schmalere Tastaturen geeignet. Am Besten wird die Auflage relativ ca. 2 cm von der Tastatur weg positioniert. Die Oberfläche ist aus Kunstleder, das ich als Material skeptisch sehe (Ablösungstendenzen), aber bisher sieht die Auflage noch gut aus. Optisch sehr schön und schlicht. Kein sichtbares Logo. Die Rutschfestigkeit ist gut, vor allem wenn die Hände mittig aufliegen. Dass die Auflage zu den Rändern hin schmaler wird, sieht hübsch aus, könnte aber ggf. manche beim Verrutschen der Hände stören.


*4. Fazit?*

(Alle Preise von September 2014 und teilweise zggl. Versand)

- Ich tippe Tag für Tag auf der Filco und fühle mich damit sehr wohl, die 55 € zzgl. Versand die ich gezahlt habe sind aber natürlich ein stolzer Preis. Für alle, die sehr geruchssensibel sind und die dennoch eine nicht ganz harte Auflage wollen, muss es eine Auflage dieser Art sein, finde ich. Wer keine Kompromisse eingehen möchte und dem das Feeling zusagt sollte hier zugreifen.

- Wer eine harte Kunststoffauflage will und ein MX Board hat, greift natürlich zur zugehörigen Auflage (7,94 €).

Das allgemeine Geruchsproblem der folgenden Auflagen ist wirklich immens – dabei habe ich nicht gerade die feinste Nase. Das ist äußerst schade, denn wenn dem nicht so wäre, würde sich die Einschätzung im Folgenden drastisch ändern.

- Die Durable ist für 8,98 € eine sehr gute Auflage, auch wenn ich das blau äußerst hässlich finde. Wem die Farbe egal ist und wer sie sehr vorsichtig behandelt (nichts draufstellen!) könnte hier zugreifen (nach Erhalt kurz auslüften). Wenn das Logo rechts unten stört, einfach um 180° drehen.

- Die 3M macht optisch was her und man kann auch gut drauf tippen. 29,30 € sind allerdings auch nicht wenig und dass meine Handballen nun unangenehm riechen macht mir auch etwas Sorgen. Wer sich nach dem Tippen die Hände wäscht kann zugreifen.

- Grundsätzlich abraten würde ich von Grifiti (20 €) und Kensington (17,80 €). Erstere stinkt einfach zu penetrant, zweitere ist unpraktisch hoch (und riecht auch unangenehm).

Zu guter Letzt: Gibt es jemanden in Berlin, der einen richtigen Test dieser Auflagen machen möchte? Wenn ja kann man sie bei mir abholen.


----------



## tripod (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Handballenauflagen – Worauf muss man achten? Mini-Test von 6 Modellen*



als ergänzung:
ducky bietet auch eine aus leder an(normal und tkl). wobei man teilweise sehr schwer an eine kommt.
obwohl ich mittlereile keine ducky tastatur mehr habe... die auflage werde ich wohl nie mehr hergeben. 

edit
hab grad mal gesucht... abartigst, was da händler momentan dafür verlangen.
ich hatte meine als sie ganz neu war auf ebay für ~35€ + versand gekauft.
nun ist man mit 50€+versand dabei.

und ich ärgere mich, dass ich mir damals nicht auch die acrylversion gekauft habe


----------



## ferdi1982 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Handballenauflagen – Worauf muss man achten? Mini-Test von 6 Modellen*

Toller Bericht!


----------



## Gast1668381003 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Handballenauflagen – Worauf muss man achten? Mini-Test von 6 Modellen*

Besonders lobenswert an diesem Bericht ist vor allem der Hinweis, wie/ob die einzelnen Ablagen riechen und ob der Geruch abfärbt.

Egal ob solche Ablagen oder Mauspads oder auch bei Gaming-Mäusen die gummierten Oberflächen - ich möchte lieber nicht wissen, was für giftiges Chemiezeugs teilweise darin verwendet wird  

Wobei man dazu sagen muss, dass Leder auch mit Chemie behandelt wird und wenn es dann auch noch aus China kommt, ist besondere Vorsicht geboten  Ich selber habe übrigens die Leder-Ablage von Ducky: riecht nach billigem Kuhleder und der Geruch färbte anfangs auch auf die Handballen ab. Inzwischen nicht mehr. Ein wenig weicher könnte sie für meinen Geschmack schon sein, aber ansonsten ganz okay.


----------

